
Show HN: 10MinuteStorage – Filesharing simplified with three words - hbking
https://www.10minutestorage.com
======
pliu
This is cool. You can even use curl:

"curl
[https://www.10minutestorage.com/api/room/create/"](https://www.10minutestorage.com/api/room/create/")
to create a room

"curl -X POST -F "files[]=@pizza.jpg"
[https://www.10minutestorage.com/api/file/upload/my.room.name...](https://www.10minutestorage.com/api/file/upload/my.room.name")
to upload a file

"curl
[https://www.10minutestorage.com/api/file/download/file_hash](https://www.10minutestorage.com/api/file/download/file_hash)
-o pizza.jpg" to download a file

Handy!

------
copperx
Beautiful user experience.

I'm assuming the file will remain "alive" while it is downloading, right? So
after you share it and the download starts, the receiver can take, say, 2
hours to download the file?

~~~
hbking
Hey Copperx, all files will be deleted after 10 minutes. Once a download
started it will be finished

~~~
pjc50
Just checking: 10 minutes after upload complete, not upload start? Is there a
size limit? Are downloads resumable within the 10 minute window?

------
_kst_
I just copied a couple of files there. In the browser window where I copied
them, it correctly showed the sizes as 8 kbytes and 63 kbytes. When I re-open
the same page, it shows them as "8 bytes" and "63 bytes". They download
correctly.

Is there a way to copy files other than drag-and-drop? That's not always
convenient, and in some environments might not be possible. (As hanniabu
points out, clicking on the drop zone opens a file selection dialog, so never
mind.)

~~~
hanniabu
Just did it in mobile. If you click the drop zone you can select files from
your document folder.

------
amelius
I normally use wetransfer.com for this purpose. I'm wondering what makes this
solution better (it is certainly not the size of the availability time-window
:)

------
jtokoph
Great idea Christian! Just sent you an email regarding a security/privacy
issue around data leakage that is occurring on the site.

------
dweinus
I'm curious what method is being used for generating the words. I played
around with humanhash a while back for similar purposes.

------
atrilumen
I noticed that AWS Lambda increased the maximum function timeout (from one
minute) to five minutes.

Maybe that'd make it a good platform for (something like) 5MinuteStorage.
Store a file only in memory, allow a specified number of downloads within five
minutes.

------
unsignedint
Very cool. I have been looking for ways to easily move small data between my
machines. (I have Syncthing setup between machines, but it's a bit cumbersome
when I just want push a file or two.)

I definitely give this a try for this purpose.

------
volaski
One of the cleverest ideas I've seen on HN lately. Great job!

------
seangrant
What systems do you have in place to prevent abuse?

~~~
copperx
What kind of abuse are you imagining?

~~~
seangrant
These temp file share sites are often prime targets for CP and illegal warez
distributors

~~~
azinman2
warez... now that's a word i haven't heard in a while

~~~
HAL9OOO
What about the chiptunes that went along with the key-gens?

------
dvt
Awesome idea. 10 minute expiry should reduce abuse and impending DMCA's :)

------
hienyimba
Wow. Super cool idea. Are you the guy behind 10minutesmail.com?

Asking bcus it seems related.

~~~
arm
Or maybe even 10minutemail.com. :P

~~~
modoc
Nope! I'm the guy behind 10MinuteMail.com. But this looks super cool! Glad to
see the trend for ephemeral services:) Would be happy to cross promote with
links though if the creator is interested.

~~~
hbking
Hey Modoc, your 10minutemail was the source for this idea, i use your service
very often. Thanks for the chance to cross promote, are you on twitter?

~~~
modoc
Awesome! Glad you like! I am devondragon on Twitter.

~~~
hbking
Cool Devon, if you just refollow me (@dermerkel) i can send you a PM with my
emailaddress so we can get in touch...

~~~
hbking
Hey Devon, wrote you a PM on twitter, not sure if you've seen it...

------
desireco42
Looks like a good idea to me. Looked at site, very clean. Good work!

------
hanniabu
Pretty nifty....Is there a file size limit?

~~~
hbking
Hey Hanniabu, no filesize limit, it's fair use...

